# Why is he like this in bed



## trexy66

I have posted my family issues on the family topic but I have another issue that I think needs to be posted here.Everytime my partner and I have sex he only get's turned on if he talkes about other men seeing me or touching me.He alway's talks about me wearing reveling clothes in public.I have alway's gone along with this kind of talk in the bedroom but it is now starting to bother me,does anyone have any idea why this kind of talk is the only thing that will turn him on?


----------



## draconis

It is a fantasy of his, point is it is innocent but as soon as it over takes away from love it needs to stop, period you should never be uncomfortable having sex.

draconis


----------



## SageMother

draconis said:


> It is a fantasy of his, point is it is innocent but as soon as it over takes away from love it needs to stop, period you should never be uncomfortable having sex.
> 
> draconis


There's a problem here. If it stops being expressed at home, where will the energy go?


----------



## draconis

SageMother said:


> There's a problem here. If it stops being expressed at home, where will the energy go?


It boils down to respect.

draconis


----------



## GAsoccerman

I agree with Drac, it is a fantasy of his. I have similar fantasies with my wife and She does dress sexy for me on specific nigths out together, due to where we are going.

But I do not talk about it everytime, once in a blue moon, when the mood is right for BOTH of us and our fantasies. 

We know and have discussed, what is fantasy, and what is reality, IE other men will NEVER happen.

out of say 50 times we have sex this may happen once.

Maybe telling him, Once in while is fine, but not EVERY time.

I think your hubby has serious issues between this thread and the other one with your daughter.

I think Counseling is a must here.


----------



## SageMother

draconis said:


> It boils down to respect.
> 
> draconis


Respect or not, fantasy talk that has been indulged doesn't just fade away when it is no longer tolerated. You cannot remove this behavior without there being a safe option for its expression.

What should he do with this energy now that it has been allowed to flourish? Will he move it to the internet? Where will it go?


----------

